# Looking for a Fume Exhaust Fan



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

svronthmve said:


> Barry, sorry to drag up an old thread, but where did you get that window kit for your ventilator?
> 
> I tried zooming in on the photo and it looks like it says phoenex on it, but I get nothing on google. I also don't see anything on allegro's site that indicates it comes with any of their kits or is even an option.
> 
> ...


Sorry misses the thread

Here's the one I got. 

http://www.usephoenix.com/products/accessories/phoenix-window-adapter


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Barry. I whipped an email off to them this morning for purchasing info. Appreciate it! Now you can go back to building that monster computer!


----------

